# Frozen on March 18th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Available on Digital HD February 25th and Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD & On-Demand March 18th



Film Synopsis: Walt Disney Animation Studios presents a chilly twist on one of the most humorous and heartwarming stories ever told. “Disney Animation’s best since The Lion King” (William Bibbiani, CraveOnline) will melt your heart.



Fearless optimist Anna sets off on an epic journey — teaming up with rugged mountain man Kristoff and his loyal reindeer Sven — to find her sister Elsa, whose icy powers have trapped the kingdom of Arendelle in eternal winter. Encountering Everest-like conditions, mystical trolls and a hilarious snowman named Olaf, Anna and Kristoff battle the elements in a race to save the kingdom.



Bring home Frozen on Blu-ray High Definition — featuring a blizzard of never-before-seen bonus extras with gorgeous animation, memorable characters and unforgettable music. It’s dazzling fun for the whole family!



Voice Cast: Kristen Bell (“Forgetting Sarah Marshall,” “Hit & Run,” Showtime’s “House of Lies,” Broadway’s “The Crucible”) as Anna; Idina Menzel (Broadway’s “Wicked” and “Rent,” “Enchanted”) as Elsa; Jonathan Groff (2013 Sundance Film Festival’s “C.O.G,” “Taking Woodstock,” Fox's “Glee,” Broadway’s “Spring Awakening”) as mountain man Kristoff; Josh Gad (“The Internship,” “Love & Other Drugs,” Broadway’s “The Book of Mormon”) as the lovable snowman Olaf; Santino Fontana (Broadway’s “Cinderella,” “Brighton Beach Memoirs,” “Billy Elliot”) as Hans; Alan Tudyk (King Candy in “Wreck-It Ralph,” “42”) as the Duke of Weselton; Ciarán Hinds (“Game of Thrones”) as Pabbie & Chris Williams (“Bolt,” “Prep & Landing”-executive producer/story by) as Oaken



Directors: Chris Buck (Disney Animation veteran and director of Oscar®-nominated films “Tarzan,” “Surf’s Up”) & Jennifer Lee (screenwriter of the Oscar-nominated “Wreck-It Ralph” and the first female director in Disney Animation feature history)



Producer: Peter Del Vecho (“The Princess and the Frog,” “Winnie the Pooh”)



Screenplay by: Jennifer Lee (Wreck-It Ralph)



Original Songs by: Kristen Anderson-Lopez (“In Transit,” “Winnie the Pooh”) & Robert Lopez (Tony® Award winner, “The Book of Mormon,” “Avenue Q”)



Original Score Christophe Beck (“The Hangover” movies, Oscar®-winning short “Paperman”)

Composed by: 



Release Dates: Digital HD & Digital 3D: February 25th, 2014

Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD & On-Demand: March 18th, 2014



Direct Prebook: January 21, 2014

Distributor Prebook: February 4, 2014



Packaging: 2-Disc Blu-ray Combo Pack (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy) & 1-Disc DVD



New Bonus Features: · The Making Of Frozen (Blu-ray, Digital)

· D’frosted: Disney’s Journey From Hans Christian Anderson to Frozen (Blu-ray, Digital)

· Breaking The Ice - The Real Making Of Frozen (Blu-ray, Digital)

· 4 Deleted Scenes with introduction by Directors Chris Buck and Jennifer Lee

· Original Theatrical Short - “Get A Horse” (Blu-ray, Digital & DVD)

· “Let It Go” Music Videos by Demi Lovato, Martina Stoessel & Marsha Milan Londoh (Blu-ray, Digital & DVD)

· Frozen Teaser Trailer (Blu-ray, Digital & DVD)



*Digital bonus offerings will vary per retailer



Feature Run Time: Approx. 102-minutes



Rated: US: PG / Canada: G (CE and CF)



Aspect Ratio: Blu-ray: 1080p High Definition • 2.39:1

DVD: 2.39:1 • Enhanced for 16x9 Televisions



Sound: Blu-ray: English 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital, Spanish and French 5.1 Dolby Digital Language Tracks

DVD: English 5.1 and DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital; Spanish and French 5.1 Dolby Digital Language Tracks



Languages/ English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles (Applies To Film Content Only)

Subtitles: 



To learn more visit: Our Facebook page @ facebook.com/DisneyFrozen

Follow us on Twitter at @ Twitter.com/DisneyAnimation


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This movie is worth having in one's collection. We saw this movie during the xmas break and wow, just a great story and the animation is great. .We all enjoyed it.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Wife has been raving about thus one - especially the music...couldn't beat bono for the Grammy though!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Already pre-ordered this one - I bought the disc for my wife and 4 year old daughter, and my daughter has been singing the songs ever since - entirely too cute to hear a 4 year old singing them....


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

too bad Disney isn't releasing a 3D version in the states. we're stuck with the Itunes Download if we want the 3D


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Go behind the scenes of Disney's Frozen with Josh Gad ('Olaf') and Jonathan Groff ('Kristoff')! These two have something to sing about in the bonus feature 'The Making of Frozen,' and we've got a sneak peek clip below!

Disney's Frozen releases on Digital HD February 25th and Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD & On-Demand March 18th!

Watch The video!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Friday!


Idina Menzel will be doing a Facebook Q&A TODAY, 4/25 at 6pm EST / 3pm PST. She will be answering fan questions on the Disney Frozen page. Don't miss the chance to talk to Idina--tune into 


https://www.facebook.com/DisneyFrozen!


----------

